# Trouble updating ethernet and LAN drivers pls help



## Rahthuex (Jan 30, 2016)

I had a vpn when updating to windows 10 and today i uninstalled the vpn and now my network drivers need to update but i cant connect to the internet to do it. Pls help fast.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Do you have access to another PC to dl and copy to ?


----------



## Rahthuex (Jan 30, 2016)

metallica5456 said:


> Do you have access to another PC to dl and copy to ?


Yes but i cant find working drivers


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

What's the model and make of pc?

Or model and make of motherboard?
What's the current OS ?


----------



## Rahthuex (Jan 30, 2016)

metallica5456 said:


> What's the model and make of pc?
> 
> Or model and make of motherboard?
> What's the current OS ?


Asus x551ca running windows 10


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I assume it originally had windows 8 or 8.1?

Do you need both drivers for wireless and Ethernet?


----------



## Rahthuex (Jan 30, 2016)

metallica5456 said:


> I assume it originally had windows 8 or 8.1?
> 
> Do you need both drivers for wireless and Ethernet?


Yeah


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Windows 8.1 is the latest network drivers

Ralink wireless driver

Qualcomm Atheros Wireless Driver

These are the 2 wireless drivers above, install the one for the chip you have.

This below is the Ethernet driver:

Realtek LAN driver


----------



## Rahthuex (Jan 30, 2016)

metallica5456 said:


> Windows 8.1 is the latest network drivers
> 
> Ralink wireless driver
> 
> ...


Thx ill tell you if they work


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

If they don't you have a few options:

Go back to 8.1

Try to locate updated drivers DIRECT from the manufacturer


----------



## Rahthuex (Jan 30, 2016)

metallica5456 said:


> If they don't you have a few options:
> 
> Go back to 8.1
> 
> Try to locate updated drivers DIRECT from the manufacturer


Ok so i went through the setup process but the drivers havnt changed??


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

You ran all 3 setup links I posted above? And you installed them all? And restarted?


----------



## Rahthuex (Jan 30, 2016)

metallica5456 said:


> You ran all 3 setup links I posted above? And you installed them all? And restarted?


Yeah i did all of that exactly


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok most likely what that means is that there's no windows 10 drivers available for that device.

Although they should have worked.

If you open device manager and then the properties of the network adapters what's the dev and VEN numbers under the hardware tabs? I'm off to bed and will check back here tomorrow.


----------



## Rahthuex (Jan 30, 2016)

metallica5456 said:


> Ok most likely what that means is that there's no windows 10 drivers available for that device.
> 
> Although they should have worked.
> 
> If you open device manager and then the properties of the network adapters what's the dev and VEN numbers under the hardware tabs? I'm off to bed and will check back here tomorrow.


The VEN is 1814 and for DEV i found 5390. Goodnight


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Here I'll do ya a solid try this

Chip Number: ASUS X55VD VEN_1814&DEV_5390&SUBSYS_E054105B&REV00
Chip Description: 802.11n Wireless Lan Card - Asus X55V - Win 7 64bit - Foxconn Wireless

Download

Try this I am off to bed now night. Good luck


----------



## Rahthuex (Jan 30, 2016)

metallica5456 said:


> Here I'll do ya a solid try this
> 
> Chip Number: ASUS X55VD VEN_1814&DEV_5390&SUBSYS_E054105B&REV00
> Chip Description: 802.11n Wireless Lan Card - Asus X55V - Win 7 64bit - Foxconn Wireless
> ...


That link wasnt a download it was to the asus site, they have no driver downloads there and their site sucks.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Huh that's weird idk why it didn't work...I'll try to post another link.


----------

